#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  Looking for house/apartment rental CM

## tadders

Hi,
We are looking for a one or two bdrm house or apartment (furnished) in Chiang Mai.
Arriving May 19th.
Tx,
T

----------


## ricaroofers

You might have to try to search on the local directory  of Chiang Mai. In there, you could find some information on where are the places that have some apartment  that is for rent.

----------


## rken

did you find a place yet. I have a 2 bedroom townhouse for rent 3000baht per month. 0933198373

----------


## Angela2011

yes. I have one for rent. Baan WinRada Bed & Breakfast (

----------

